# Cutting a Groove in Oak



## Nature Man (Nov 22, 2015)

I've been asked to cut a groove in an oak frame that measures slightly more than 3' square. I don't have a router table. Can this be done on a table saw safely? Thanks. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2015)

Do you need to cut the groove on the face or the edge?


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm assuming the edge at this point. The frame will hold a stain glass window. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2015)

If you add a tall piece of plywood to your tablesaw fence and use a featherboard on the table to hold it I think you'll be fine. Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks. The frame itself will only be about 3" wide -- like a picture frame to go around the 3' stain glass window. Think I might have misrepresented the size of the frame. I will be cutting the boards for the frame (all 4 sides) and then my friend wants the groove in the side of the frame. Dimension of the frame wood will be about 3" x 1 1/2". Chuck


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2015)

So the glass goes in the groove I guess? That will be fine then. Use a featherboard to keep it tight on the fence and make sure the board stays down on the table, you should be fine. A table saw is the easiest and fastest way to cut that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2015)

Yep, You can either set up a Dado set to cut a wider groove in one pass or you can cut twice, one on the back face and once on the edge.

Edit- I see he wants a groove, is he planning to assemble the frame around the glass or does he want an open groove to insert it into once the frame is built?

If it's a groove down the middle a couple passes over a regular blade or a single pass over a dado will do it fine. If it's a groove in the back I set my height and make one pass flat and then set up on edge for the second pass to cut out the groove.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2015)

After action report: We ended up using a dado blade, and made 2 passes to ensure the groove was centered on the edge of the board, thus allowing for the stain glass to be inserted into the groove. We applied downward pressure, as well as pressure against the fence as we pushed the boards through. Grooves came out perfect. Turned out my friend had done this several times on previous stain glass jobs. Being my first experience, I was the cautious one. Thanks for all the coaching on this. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

